

The brilliant hack that brought Foursquare back from the dead - benjlang
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-12/10/foursquare-hack

======
cenhyperion
Here's the discussion on this article from a week ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6875229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6875229)

